# Natural Chew things, What do you use?



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Just a curious question, what natural things do you give your chi's to chew on? Do you give knuckles, femurs, hoofs, ears, snouts, bully sticks etc? If so what do your chi's like and can they handle the larger things like the knuckles?


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

I give my dogs bully sticks, Himalayan chews, and antlers. I personally do not use knuckle/marrow bones or hooves, but some do.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I gave Mylo some pigs ears for the first time the other day and he absolutely loved them! The stink but he was chewing non stop on it for ages! I've just ordered some bully sticks and other goodies from zooplus so we'll see what he thinks of them.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

I give bully sticks, antlers and while it is more of a meal than a chew toy (raw is so often conveniently both) I give whole uncleaned goat legs. I take those away once all the meat is gone. Depending on how your dog chews big knuckle bones can cause broken teeth in dogs of any size. My chi is a dainty chewer so I giver her marrow bones to lick the marrow out of but I take those away once they are cleaned too. My other dog is too intense of a chewer to get any non-edible bones. Luckily for him goat bones are all edible.

To your other question- my chi likes the biggest antler in the house and I only buy 12 inch bully sticks so she gets them that size pretty often. She can handle them no problem. If I only had her though I would probably buy 6 inch ones.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

We do bully sticks, Himalayan chews, deer antlers, duck feet, rabbit ears, and rabbit feet. The rabbit ears are an absolute favorite!!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> We do bully sticks, Himalayan chews, deer antlers, duck feet, rabbit ears, and rabbit feet. The rabbit ears are an absolute favorite!!


I don't think I could give him the ears of something cute!  saying that I did have to cut up lamb's heart and liver to give him before, urgh! I hope that puppy appreciates what I do for him! Probably not though since he decided to bring a piece onto the couch and drop it on my bare foot! :confused3:


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I don't think I could give him the ears of something cute!  saying that I did have to cut up lamb's heart and liver to give him before, urgh! I hope that puppy appreciates what I do for him! Probably not though since he decided to bring a piece onto the couch and drop it on my bare foot! :confused3:


Hahahaha! That's kinda funny!! I know the rabbit ears sound gross bc yes, they are furry! But Lola looses her marbles for them! And she's really picky, so I'm a sucker for making her happy.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I will have to look for the Himalayan chews. I have never heard of them. The duck feet and rabbit ears sound like they would be a good way to go too. He loves bully sticks, but hates antlers. I paid $$$ for one of those suckers and he won't even lick it.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> I will have to look for the Himalayan chews. I have never heard of them. The duck feet and rabbit ears sound like they would be a good way to go too. He loves bully sticks, but hates antlers. I paid $$$ for one of those suckers and he won't even lick it.


Steph, I lied. It's deer shanks from ziwipeak, not antlers. Mine would touch that either. The rabbit treats are the most favorite in my house ! And I forgot the add cut up beef trachea rings too, those are really cheap by me, smaller in size so it's perfect for chi's! Maybe you can try those???


----------



## intent2smile (Dec 4, 2011)

Jaxx gets mainly Antlers as a natural chew. I have been meaning to try things like bully sticks but havent yet.

If he doesn't like antlers have you tried letting it sit in dog food overnight? I have heard you can use beef broth too but the food works for Jaxx. He loves his antler after it is sealed up in his food for a day.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Hahahaha! That's kinda funny!! I know the rabbit ears sound gross bc yes, they are furry! But Lola looses her marbles for them! And she's really picky, so I'm a sucker for making her happy.


I don't know what Himalayan chews are either. 

Oh dear...I didn't realise they were furry too!  I know the feeling... I do a lot of stuff for Mylo I wouldn't do for myself. Like handling disgusting meat! Do they chew on the fur or get the skin off or what? Do you just get them from your normal butchers?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> I will have to look for the Himalayan chews. I have never heard of them. The duck feet and rabbit ears sound like they would be a good way to go too. He loves bully sticks, but hates antlers. I paid $$$ for one of those suckers and he won't even lick it.


Kerrigan could care less about the hymalayan chews but LOVES antlers- funny how different dogs are- just like us people. Are duck feet like chicken feet? I get chicken feet for really cheap at the butcher and my dogs love them raw too- they are a fair bit of work for a little chi and with all the joints they are naturally high in glucosamine. The butcher told me they make good stock too- so I tried it and they are great for home made chicken broth.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Buildthemskywards said:


> I don't know what Himalayan chews are either.
> 
> Oh dear...I didn't realise they were furry too!  I know the feeling... I do a lot of stuff for Mylo I wouldn't do for myself. Like handling disgusting meat! Do they chew on the fur or get the skin off or what? Do you just get them from your normal butchers?


Heck no!! They're Kirk dehydrated or something? I get them at wooflife, my local organic doggie store. They come prepackaged as treats by a company called aunt jeni. I think bestbullystix.com sells them too along w the rabbit feet and duck feet. The rabbit feet look just like the ones you find as a keychain. They've got fur, bones, nails, ect. They eat the fur too! And their poops come out sand color after one of those, lol.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Steph, I lied. It's deer shanks from ziwipeak, not antlers. Mine would touch that either. The rabbit treats are the most favorite in my house ! And I forgot the add cut up beef trachea rings too, those are really cheap by me, smaller in size so it's perfect for chi's! Maybe you can try those???


Hmm, I will probably not find the ziwipeak shanks, but I will look for the trachea rings and rabbit ears. He will probably love those.



intent2smile said:


> Jaxx gets mainly Antlers as a natural chew. I have been meaning to try things like bully sticks but havent yet.
> 
> If he doesn't like antlers have you tried letting it sit in dog food overnight? I have heard you can use beef broth too but the food works for Jaxx. He loves his antler after it is sealed up in his food for a day.



I will try the broth trick and see if that helps. I can't sit it in food since we do raw, but if the broth works you will be my hero for not having wasted my $.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Zorana1125 said:


> Heck no!! They're Kirk dehydrated or something? I get them at wooflife, my local organic doggie store. They come prepackaged as treats by a company called aunt jeni. I think bestbullystix.com sells them too along w the rabbit feet and duck feet. The rabbit feet look just like the ones you find as a keychain. They've got fur, bones, nails, ect. They eat the fur too! And their poops come out sand color after one of those, lol.


Is that the wooflife in Indiana? or is there one in Chicago that I don't know about?


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Do you live in Chicago or a suburb? We live in northwest Indiana but I have been to tons of boutiques in Illinois too. I can suggest some places for you if u want!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> Is that the wooflife in Indiana? or is there one in Chicago that I don't know about?


Wooflife is in crown point, Indiana. Where do u live? In Chicago or a burb? I can help u find a good store as I've been to many out in the city and in the suburbs.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I went to the one in Crown Point a few weeks ago while visiting the in-laws and loved the store. It was so nice and they didn't have the attitude that many here have. I have been to a bunch here just to get out and do something and some are very nice and helpful/welcoming, others are just a bit uppity to me.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I am in the city, close to Wrigleyville.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> I went to the one in Crown Point a few weeks ago while visiting the in-laws and loved the store. It was so nice and they didn't have the attitude that many here have. I have been to a bunch here just to get out and do something and some are very nice and helpful/welcoming, others are just a bit uppity to me.


We have two in crown point, wooflife and canine affinity. Wooflife is my absolute favorite, the owner Leslie is a doll!! There is also a good one in oak brook called wetnose that we go to sometimes. And my favorite one in Chicago is tails in the city, we will be there tomorrow! Bryan and I are house sitting for a friend in Lincoln park tonight.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> I am in the city, close to Wrigleyville.


Oh ok, wow, we don't live that far from eachother! We should plan some outdoor play dates next year when the weather is warmer! We love coming to the city w the chi's and walking along the lake. There is another store called doggy style on division st that has some good treats too. Check out best bulky stix online. They have great prices!!


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I have been to:

barker & meowsky, a paw firm (Lincoln Park)
Kriser's (Lakeview)
4 Legs(Lakeview)
Wigglyville (Wrigley)
Parkview Pet Supplies(Edgewater)
Zulu Dog + Cat Boutique(North Center)

Some are way better than others. But it is still fun to just go look about. I wish more had in house clothing and harnesses stuff in our sizes though. Food and treat stuff however is mostly what most have so I will go in search of chew treats since I haven't really needed to do so much til now.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

We should definitely do a play date when it warms up a bit in the spring! I didn't realize we were so close. I am actually in the Avondale neighborhood, but no one ever really knows where that is at.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

When you have some free time, you should go to tails in the city, they have tons of clothes, carriers, harnesses, ect. It's near 900 N Michigan avenue. I think u will really like it! Let me know what u think if u ever get a chance to go!


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> We should definitely do a play date when it warms up a bit in the spring! I didn't realize we were so close. I am actually in the Avondale neighborhood, but no one ever really knows where that is at.


Sounds great!! I'm not sure exactly where that is, but we can definitely meet up!! I live in schererville, IN, about 15 minutes from crown point.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I will try to make it over there soon, my credit cards haven't had a good Michigan Ave workout in a while! It doesn't take much to give me a reason to go shopping down town (lol)!

We are one neighborhood west of wrigley is the best way to describe it. But I know where you are. My hubs grew up in Crown Point and most of his family is still in that area so we go there often.


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

stephanie.f8291 said:


> I will try to make it over there soon, my credit cards haven't had a good Michigan Ave workout in a while! It doesn't take much to give me a reason to go shopping down town (lol)!
> 
> We are one neighborhood west of wrigley is the best way to describe it. But I know where you are. My hubs grew up in Crown Point and most of his family is still in that area so we go there often.


Me too, any excuse!! Lol. Next time ur in CP, let me know! We can meet at wooflife or something!! 
Have a good night!!


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

You have a good night too!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

I'm jealous. I want a play date! We have no dog shops in England. We have general pet shops and not many of them really and they don't sell anything good. We definitely do not get clothes here either. Pets at home has 1/4 on an isle and they're all huge sizes compared to Mylo and nowhere else does clothes at all. I can never find a harness small enough in any shop. I had to buy a kitten one from pets at home because their smallest was huge and so was the puppy one! You guys get so much more variety in America. A friend from work has gone on holiday to New York, then San Francisco (have I written that right?) and then Vegas. I'm so jealous! I'd love to visit the states!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

intent2smile said:


> If he doesn't like antlers have you tried letting it sit in dog food overnight? I have heard you can use beef broth too but the food works for Jaxx. He loves his antler after it is sealed up in his food for a day.


That sounds like a great idea! Max really didn't take to his antler so I'll give this a try!


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Max currently loves his venison tendans and his pizzle, both of which last ages. He really really loves green tripe but that's only for special occasions due to the terrible smell!



Buildthemskywards said:


> I'm jealous. I want a play date! We have no dog shops in England. We have general pet shops and not many of them really and they don't sell anything good. We definitely do not get clothes here either. Pets at home has 1/4 on an isle and they're all huge sizes compared to Mylo and nowhere else does clothes at all. I can never find a harness small enough in any shop. I had to buy a kitten one from pets at home because their smallest was huge and so was the puppy one! You guys get so much more variety in America. A friend from work has gone on holiday to New York, then San Francisco (have I written that right?) and then Vegas. I'm so jealous! I'd love to visit the states!


I would suggest meeting up for a play date Melissa as we're not too far away but Max isn't great with other dogs at the moment  we're working on him though so if he improves then we'd be up for it!

I also agree that the uk is rubbish for buying stuff! We would be so stuck without the Internet!!


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I got Rocky some sinews, beef scalp, bully sticks, some dried chicken necks and beef gullet jerky. So far he loves the beef jerky the best.

Totally agree that you can't find any good natural chews in the UK. Always buy those things online.


----------



## ChiLover989 (Oct 7, 2012)

My puppies love their pig ears so much they steal each others. I did notice they do smell. I noticed that some of you mentioned chicken and duck feet and chicken necks. What about the bones in them? Is it okay for their digestive systems?


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

ChiLover989 said:


> My puppies love their pig ears so much they steal each others. I did notice they do smell. I noticed that some of you mentioned chicken and duck feet and chicken necks. What about the bones in them? Is it okay for their digestive systems?


Raw chicken bones are safe for dogs. I feed chicken feet and necks raw as both a chew toy and as part of the raw diet I feed. I buy them at the regular meat counter of the supermarket or the butcher. It is cooked poultry bones you should never feed.

I don't know about the duck feet- I assume they are raw but I asked earlier in the thread if they were like the chicken feet I was talking about and no one answered. I''ve never seen a duck foot for sale before.


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

I don't know about the duck feet, but I would imagine they are like chicken feet when raw.

Today we got a beef hoof and he hasn't let it fall from his mouth since we left PETCO!


----------



## ChiLover989 (Oct 7, 2012)

doginthedesert said:


> Raw chicken bones are safe for dogs. I feed chicken feet and necks raw as both a chew toy and as part of the raw diet I feed. I buy them at the regular meat counter of the supermarket or the butcher. It is cooked poultry bones you should never feed.
> 
> I don't know about the duck feet- I assume they are raw but I asked earlier in the thread if they were like the chicken feet I was talking about and no one answered. I''ve never seen a duck foot for sale before.


Okay. I was under the impression that all chicken bones were bad. I have given the puppies cooked pork rib bones to clean off the meat but have always taken them away then the bones were cleaned. I will have to check out the raw diet sections as well. I like this site!


----------



## stephanie.f8291 (Aug 29, 2012)

Bones are safe when raw. I know you never give a dog cooked chicken, duck, or poultry bones. They can kill them. We are on a raw diet, so Biscuit gets raw meaty bone every day. Never cooked.

I do strongly recommend a raw diet,but it has to be right for you. Read some in the raw section and do some online research it is all quite helpful.


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Also a lot of peole who don't feed raw will still give their dogs a chicken foot once or twice a week too. In fact I think the chicken foot craze started with non raw people looking for natural joint supplementing chews! So it is not all or nothing.


----------



## 20887 (Mar 16, 2011)

doginthedesert said:


> Raw chicken bones are safe for dogs. I feed chicken feet and necks raw as both a chew toy and as part of the raw diet I feed. I buy them at the regular meat counter of the supermarket or the butcher. It is cooked poultry bones you should never feed.
> 
> I don't know about the duck feet- I assume they are raw but I asked earlier in the thread if they were like the chicken feet I was talking about and no one answered. I''ve never seen a duck foot for sale before.


I have used dehydrated duck feet- they are just like the chicken feet, except less crunchy. My dogs love them!


----------



## heartagram (Aug 4, 2012)

Bought antler for Noah, not slight bit amused with that! damn expensive antler, putting it in the food bag didn't work either lol.
Might try getting chicken feet, just raw yeah ? I assume its better than dehydrated? hmm might do it... bit screamish about that though... the claws shiver.


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Pumpernickel said:


> Max currently loves his venison tendans and his pizzle, both of which last ages. He really really loves green tripe but that's only for special occasions due to the terrible smell!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mylo's a bit unsure of other dogs at the moment but I think it's just because he doesn't see them much. He usually gets better after a bit when we meet dogs in the park, but of course then they leave! He's getting more confident about it as he gets older though. I'm hoping getting the new puppy will help!


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

my dogs only like the sliced elk antler not the whole antlers


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

heartagram said:


> Bought antler for Noah, not slight bit amused with that! damn expensive antler, putting it in the food bag didn't work either lol.
> Might try getting chicken feet, just raw yeah ? I assume its better than dehydrated? hmm might do it... bit screamish about that though... the claws shiver.


Yeah- I give them raw and it is a little bit creepy with the nails and all but dehydrating them would not make them look any less gross either. They are actually a good chew because the skin is so tough and when Kerri was a teething puppy I gave them to her frozen and she loved them. When she was little and they were frozen she would chew for 30 minutes and barely make a dent. Now she can eat a whole one in that amount of time so the value as a chew thing is a little bit dependent on the dog. I am a little wary of them dehydrated because of the bones but on the other hand my vet said they are less bone than you think- mostly cartridge and connective tissue so maybe the bones are so small they are ok? Personally I would want more evidence on that. I buy them either at a butcher where the price varies but is low, or sometimes I will pick them up at whole foods- they are 1.99 a lb there but I get like 8 feet in a pound so compared to other chew things it is pretty cheap.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

We had a really had time getting Chloe to chew anything besides rawhide. But she loves pigs ears and pigs tails now. She will carry her antler around the house, but she doesn't really chew on it. 


Sent from my iPhone using PetGuide


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Buildthemskywards said:


> Mylo's a bit unsure of other dogs at the moment but I think it's just because he doesn't see them much. He usually gets better after a bit when we meet dogs in the park, but of course then they leave! He's getting more confident about it as he gets older though. I'm hoping getting the new puppy will help!


Yeah I'm sure the new puppy will help! We're the same with Max as don't get to see other dogs too much and think he's scared of them so when we do he gets a bit aggressive which is a nightmare. I keep meaning to put a post on about it but it's finding the time as it's gonna be a long one! I'll keep you updated though as if he improves I'd love to get the chance to meet Mylo!


----------



## Buildthemskywards (Jun 16, 2012)

Pumpernickel said:


> Yeah I'm sure the new puppy will help! We're the same with Max as don't get to see other dogs too much and think he's scared of them so when we do he gets a bit aggressive which is a nightmare. I keep meaning to put a post on about it but it's finding the time as it's gonna be a long one! I'll keep you updated though as if he improves I'd love to get the chance to meet Mylo!


Sounds great. max is such a cutie! How old is he? Mylo seems scared of them but has improved. He has snapped a couple of times but mostly he just tries to run away. These days he tends to just drop on his back instead!


----------

